# Wings over Camarillo



## beaupower32 (Aug 19, 2011)

Its going on this weekend the 20-21st. I will be there tomorrow. Anyone else from around there going. Maybe we can meet up.

Wings over Camarillo 2011 - Home


----------



## evangilder (Aug 20, 2011)

I'll be there. I'll PM you my number.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 20, 2011)

e-mail sent through the site.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2011)

Lots of pics Guys!


----------



## beaupower32 (Aug 20, 2011)

I will be there sunday. Will give you a buzz and we can meet up


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 20, 2011)

Wayne Little said:


> Lots of pics Guys!



Eric always gets a lot of pics.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 21, 2011)

Man, what a day yesterday! Controversy, intrigue, harassment and drama in the morning with a little bit of flying in the morning. The afternoon got better. I won't divulge too much here as I am writing the article for the Pacific Flyer this year. I will say that the afternoon did improve drastically.

The highlights; 2 Zeros, 2 P-38s, Spitfire and Mustang in formation, F4F (Actually an FM-2), F6F, F7F, F8F, F4U, Red Bull Helicopter, Rob Harrison, John Collver and lots more. 99% of the performers were on their A game. We did have one "oops" that I haven't found out what happened exactly yet, but the Wildcat pranged the right wing pretty heavily. I doubt it will fly today. BP, when you get out there today, check out the Wildcat (it was parked in front of the CAF last night, although it might be moved this morning. It's mostly superficial damage, but it looks worse than it probably is.

Here are a few shots. More to come. The first 2 were what the CAF ramp looked like at 6:30 in the morning (yes, I got there that early). The next 2 are the right wing damage on the Wildcat. I am guessing he caught a crosswind or a vortex (there were a LOT of airplanes up at the time).


----------



## Njaco (Aug 21, 2011)

nice pics and I'm waiting for more with you guys in them!!

Terry, do I hear some self-satisfying giggling going on about that Wildcat?


----------



## evangilder (Aug 21, 2011)

These will have to suffice for now. I have to prep for another full day in the sun, and on my feet. I'm not complaining though.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 21, 2011)

Great pics!! I actually had a ride in a plane just like that orange STOL - can't remember the name of that thing!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 21, 2011)

Pilatus PC-6 Porter, flown by the one and only Clay Lacy.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 21, 2011)

Thats it!! A local church had 2 flown in from South America for a church fair (they were from missionaries) and were given rides. Loved it. "Crank those flaps!!"


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2011)

Cool shots Eric! Looking forward to more.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks guys. I met Beau and his wife at the show on Sunday afternoon. We chatted for a bit before the flying started. It was great to meet you both. 

The warbird flying on Sunday was better than Saturday.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 22, 2011)

That Spit shot is awesome!!!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks! I had several that I shot with the slow shutter speed that I thought were nice. But when I saw the Tigercat overhead in that one, I was real happy!


----------



## beaupower32 (Aug 22, 2011)

I had a great time at the airshow sunday and walked away with a nice sunburn. Sorry we didnt say bye Eric, but it was time for us to head out. We will need to to try and meet up again at the next airshow. I had a great time talking to you, and walked away with learning a few things too.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 22, 2011)

No problem, Beau. I know at the end of the day, I was wiped out. I think I sat down twice all day long yesterday. It was great to get a chance to chat. Thanks for the patch!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2011)

Excellent shots Eric!


----------



## beaupower32 (Aug 22, 2011)

No problem on the patch, I am sure it will go into your collection nicely.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks Gnomey. It was fun, despite the pre-show drama.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 23, 2011)

Excellent pics Eric!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 23, 2011)

Fantastic pics Eric. Shame about the Wildcat (Honest!).


----------



## evangilder (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. I heard that he ground looped on landing. Thankfully it wasn't any worse.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2011)

Super shots Eric!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 2, 2011)

Photos up on the site. Click the banner below to see 32 galleries.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 2, 2011)

As always Eric, great stuff sir! I have not had any airshows in the area this year. We do have the Wings and Wheels the 24th of this month but it may not be much do to the economy. Again, excellent shots!!!


----------



## rochie (Sep 2, 2011)

amazing pictures as always Eric


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 2, 2011)

Great shots there Eric as usual!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 2, 2011)

Cheers guys. I wish I had the lens clean for the show, but they are okay.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 3, 2011)

The one shot that stands OUT to me is the head on of the Red Bull chopper.


----------

